# Exeter to London - route recommendations please



## rb58 (18 Jan 2012)

Hello peeps....

In June I'll be riding from Lands End to London to join the start of the Friday's London to John O'Groats ride. I plan to use the CTC 'fast' route from Lands End to Exeter, but will then need to devise my own route from Exeter to London. If anyone has any experience or thoughts on good routes, please let me know. I obviously don't want to be on main roads, but I am happy to use faster roads in places. 

Thanks in advance everyone.

Ross


----------



## Brains (18 Jan 2012)

NOT the A303 !


----------



## rb58 (18 Jan 2012)

I found this via Google...
"When you leave Exeter follow the old A30 to Honiton which is signposted for cyclist and avoids using the new dual carriageway .. from Honiton To Chard .. i would leave Honiton via Northcote hill and follow this along the old Chard rd and head for Stockland once in the village of Stockland head for Yarcombe (Honiton to Yarcombe is pleasant back lanes) once in yarcombe you are back on the A30 to Chard but the traffic is'nt to bad as its only local traffic .." 

Thought maybe could stay on the A30 all the way back to south east from there. What do people think?

Thanks


----------



## Muddyfox (18 Jan 2012)

How much time will you be allowing yourself to cycle up to London ?


----------



## Ticktockmy (18 Jan 2012)

Depends how long you want to take to get from Exeter to London, there are plenty of minor roads you can take which once you study the map will give you a surprisingly straight traffice route, mind some of the roads do have a few Hills, and still give you out of the way B&Bs.


----------



## rb58 (18 Jan 2012)

Muddyfox said:


> How much time will you be allowing yourself to cycle up to London ?


I'm allowing 4 days from Lands End to London. Seems to be around 320 miles, so I think that's pretty achievable even if it does mean the first two days might be longer and harder.


----------



## Brains (18 Jan 2012)

rb58 said:


> I'm allowing 4 days from Lands End to London. Seems to be around 320 miles, so I think that's pretty achievable even if it does mean the first two days might be longer and harder.


 
Blimey!
Personally I'd allow a week to do London to N.Cornwall, but then my route was River Thames, Reading, Kennet and Avon canal, Bath, Wells, Exmoor, Tarka trail, Exeter, Camel Trail, Bodmin. I did in bits, and it was 7 riding days.

I reckon Lands End to Exeter (NOT on the A30 which is basically a 2 lane motorway in Cornwall) would be 3 hard days. Exeter to London (maybe keeping to the old A30 a lot of the way) maybe 3 hard days

Lets face it, in a car, pedal to the metal, London to Lands end at a push would be 6-7 hours of driving time, basically a day. There is no way you can average quarter of the speed of a car on a motorway on a loaded touring bike. 

Personally I think on a tourer 40 miles a day is acceptable, 60 is good, and if you can do over 80 it's excellent, but you are unlikely to do that more than two days in a row, so best part of 400 miles at 50+ miles a day is going to be best part of a week.


----------



## Brains (18 Jan 2012)

At least you will never be more than 20 miles from the mainline to London, so if you run out of time you have an escape route


----------



## rb58 (18 Jan 2012)

Brains said:


> Blimey!
> 
> Personally I think on a tourer 40 miles a day is acceptable, 60 is good, and if you can do over 80 it's excellent, but you are unlikely to do that more than two days in a row, so best part of 400 miles at 50+ miles a day is going to be best part of a week.


Hmm. Thanks. Be interested to know what others think and if I'm being over ambitious. I'm used to long rides and I did two 65+ mile days in and around the Torquay / Dartmoor area last year. Wasn't that bad - pretty liesurely riding and still averaged close around 13mph. Although I did notice I was either pedalling up a hill, or freewheeling down the other side and I'm expecting it to be like that for the whole first couple of days. And I won't be carrying much stuff, if anything, as I'm hoping to have an 'arrangement'. The CTC route is 125 miles from Lands End to Exeter. Food for thought though. Thanks.


----------



## gaz (18 Jan 2012)

Brains said:


> NOT the A303 !


this.

Having driven the length of this road many many times, It is not one you want to cycle on!


----------



## rb58 (19 Jan 2012)

I've driven the A303 too. Won't be going anywhere near it...


----------



## Muddyfox (19 Jan 2012)

Ross .. i live in a village near Honiton and work in the Honiton area everyday .. the route you describe out of Honiton is a very scenic route but there are some killer hills to deal with, they are short but steep and frequent .. also think about from Exeter - Taunton - Bridgewater - Glastonbury and up through to Bristol .. Jack Thurston describes a lovely route from London to Bristol but obviously you'l need to reverse the route here's a couple of links to the podcast with the route and a description of the ride

http://thebikeshow.net/london-to-bristol-part-one/
http://thebikeshow.net/london-to-bristol-part-two/


----------



## srw (19 Jan 2012)

For what it's worth, we found averaging 65 miles a day on a very heavily laden tandem pretty straightforward. LE to Exeter is something like 55 + 70 miles - hilly but not apparently too steep.

I've got LE to Wells mapped out as the possible first three days of a five-day LE to Lon, prior to Lon to JOG. I hope these links work - I'd be interested to hear how similar this is to the CTC fast route.
http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/63172770
http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/63172888
http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/63173952


----------



## rb58 (19 Jan 2012)

Thanks! 

I mapped out a route which took me from Exeter through Honiton, Chard, Crewkerne, Yoevil, Shaftesbury, Salisbury, Andover, then on to more familiar territory. Worked out at 317 miles, with 24,000 feet of climbing. The worst of that climbing was prior the top of Dartmoor, but I did notice the lumpy bits between Honiton and Chard though. Here's my route. See what you think. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/902679 
Even with the climbing, I'm still confident I can do it comfortably in 4 days. I was planning 2 x 70 mile days, then an 85, then a 90 once I get nearer home.

Will check out the more northerly route as well though. Would that be substantially less hilly?
Cheers - really appreciate the local knowledge.

Ross


----------



## rb58 (19 Jan 2012)

srw said:


> I'd be interested to hear how similar this is to the CTC fast route.


Hi - Here's my proposed route linky which includes the CTC fast route from LE to Exeter. Unfortunately I can't get down to the West Country until the Sunday afternoon, so I can't realistically set off back again until Monday morning, which means it'll be a four day ride whichever way I go. If the more northerly option is less hill I might go that way because the first two days do look quite challenging. 
Cheers
Ross


----------



## doog (19 Jan 2012)

The A30 isnt exactly a walk in the park...at least on the A303 you have a shoulder.

I did the A30 from Chard to Sherborne = not a nice ride.I turned off at Sherborne because I know the road from Sherborne to Shaftesbury is extremely fast and dangerous, few local cyclists would entertain it. The problem you have is that there are no minor roads on that route that dont involve mega hills.


----------



## srw (19 Jan 2012)

The _fast_ route goes straight over Dartmoor? Good heavens.


----------



## Ian H (19 Jan 2012)

I live near Honiton and occasionally ride to London. It takes me 12 to 13 hours with luggage. I'd use the A30 out of Honiton - busy but only for six miles, then turn right to stay on the A30 when the main route becomes the A303. From then on the A30 is a splendid cycling route as far as Salisbury. After that it's busy and narrow for about six miles to Lopcombe Corner, where again you turn right to stay on the A30. Continue to Sutton Scotney, turn right to go through the village and contnue east to a left turn on to the A33 towards Basingstoke. you can choose your route from there. I turn south to follow the road through Dummer, then rejoin the A30 east of the town. You may prefer a quieter route (traffic is heavy at certain times of day, though it's not generally very fast and the road is mostly wide), though there's no easy, quiet direct way.


----------



## Ian H (19 Jan 2012)

Hmm...seems there are differences of opinion regarding the A30. I find it far preferable to the A303.


----------



## rb58 (19 Jan 2012)

srw said:


> The _fast_ route goes straight over Dartmoor? Good heavens.


I wondered about that too. But actually I quite fancy it. I went into Dartmoor on a ride out from Torquay last year and it looked great.


----------



## rb58 (19 Jan 2012)

Ian H said:


> I live near Honiton and occasionally ride to London. It takes me 12 to 13 hours with luggage. I'd use the A30 out of Honiton - busy but only for six miles, then turn right to stay on the A30 when the main route becomes the A303. From then on the A30 is a splendid cycling route as far as Salisbury. After that it's busy and narrow for about six miles to Lopcombe Corner, where again you turn right to stay on the A30. Continue to Sutton Scotney, turn right to go through the village and contnue east to a left turn on to the A33 towards Basingstoke. you can choose your route from there. I turn south to follow the road through Dummer, then rejoin the A30 east of the town. You may prefer a quieter route (traffic is heavy at certain times of day, though it's not generally very fast and the road is mostly wide), though there's no easy, quiet direct way.


 
Thanks. I'll check that out against the route I've started working on.


----------



## Ian H (19 Jan 2012)

rb58 said:


> I wondered about that too. But actually I quite fancy it. I went into Dartmoor on a ride out from Torquay last year and it looked great.


I suspect the old A30 from Launceston to Exeter would be quicker.


----------



## frank9755 (19 Jan 2012)

Sorry Ross,
I saw this on another thread and had meant to link you to my route from last year but I forgot!
This is the write-up
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/london-to-lands-end.75028/
and the routes are here
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/370252
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/370262
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/370267
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/370283

Frank


----------



## rb58 (19 Jan 2012)

Magic. Thanks Frank. You know how I ride - is 4 days reasonable for me to get back to London from Lands End?


----------



## frank9755 (19 Jan 2012)

4 days should be fine. I did it in 3 and a half (with camping gear) and you will probably have a tailwind.
You might decide to do it in 3.


----------



## rb58 (19 Jan 2012)

Cool. Did think about 3 days, but quite fancied going over Dartmoor.... And you route through the New Forest looks good. Going to spend some time over the weekend having a serious look at all the route suggestions.

Thanks Frank.


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Jan 2012)

A30 all the way. Anything else is for girls. (Although I'd branch off southeast at Hounslow and come through Richmond)


----------



## Ian H (19 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> A30 all the way. Anything else is for girls. (Although I'd branch off southeast at Hounslow and come through Richmond)


 
Whereas I branch north at Staines, betwixt airport and reservoirs, then Colnbrook, Harmondsworth (or perhaps Sipson), Hayes, Southall (fringes of), Norwood, Ealing.


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Jan 2012)

Ian H said:


> Whereas I branch north at Staines, betwixt airport and reservoirs, then Colnbrook, Harmondsworth (or perhaps Sipson), Hayes, Southall (fringes of), Norwood, Ealing.


that's probably better still - I'm just not sufficiently familiar with the A4020 thing


----------



## frank9755 (20 Jan 2012)

rb58 said:


> Cool. Did think about 3 days, but quite fancied going over Dartmoor.... And you route through the New Forest looks good. Going to spend some time over the weekend having a serious look at all the route suggestions.
> 
> Thanks Frank.


 
Agree, it would be a shame to go down there in the summer and not go over Dartmoor. 

I found the lanes through Dorset quite a bit harder than Devon. There was hardly a bit that was flat, so the main road option might be worth considering there, but that means you'd miss the New Forest...

Definitely do some secondary A-roads through Surrey: the lanes are far hillier and less direct, and you can do them any time!


----------



## frank9755 (20 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> that's probably better still - I'm just not sufficiently familiar with the A4020 thing


 
AKA the Uxbridge Road!
I know every inch, pothole and traffic light, if you have any questions...


----------



## frank9755 (20 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> A30 all the way. Anything else is for girls. (Although I'd branch off southeast at Hounslow and come through Richmond)


 
In general I agree - the pleasures of zipping along a dual carriageway, making rapid progress across the rolling countryside are much underrated! And a set of panniers always seems to give one a bit more road status than an unladen bike.


----------



## Ian H (20 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> that's probably better still - I'm just not sufficiently familiar with the A4020 thing


I'm old enough to remember the trolley buses running along there.


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Jan 2012)

crikey! Seek advice from England's premier Audaxer while stocks last!


----------



## rb58 (20 Jan 2012)

frank9755 said:


> In general I agree - the pleasures of zipping along a dual carriageway, making rapid progress across the rolling countryside are much underrated! And a set of panniers always seems to give one a bit more road status than an unladen bike.


...... heads to garage to find rack and panniers.


----------



## benb (20 Jan 2012)

If you come through Epsom, I'll give you a cup of tea. (if I'm in)


----------



## rb58 (20 Jan 2012)

benb said:


> If you come through Epsom, I'll give you a cup of tea. (if I'm in)


Adds Epsom to route back.......


----------



## Brains (20 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> A30 all the way. Anything else is for girls. (Although I'd branch off southeast at Hounslow and come through Richmond)


 

M5 and M4 route
Almost flat all the way, own hard shoulder, no other cyclists to get in your way, and a cake station every 40 miles or so, with showers!
What is not to like ?


----------



## Davywalnuts (23 Jan 2012)

Rightio, as per pm with with Ross, heres my two pence worth.

Firstly though, I completely agree with Frank about zipping along a main road, fully tour loaded, as you make progress quick and are given a better berth by drivers. Country lanes are very nice. However, you can neither go fast up, nor generally fast down. But a mixture is always quite nice.

Below here is the route I planned when I was touring back from Exminster (pretty much almost Exeter) last Septembe and planned over 3 days.

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/908835 http://ridewithgps.com/routes/908837 & http://ridewithgps.com/routes/908863

However! I got thoroughly hacked of with camping, lack of sleep and country lanes, and so I ended up doing the last two days in one hit. 125miles, fully tour loaded, apx 45kgs. On the road from midday till half 2am... great fun... . It went something like this :- http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr...0,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22&t=m&z=9 hope the link comes up short! As you can see, I made a few mistakes and added quite a few unnecessary miles, but I was running on empty and very tired and had switched the Garmin off from Frome onwards. The essential bit, was I tried to keep the route as flat as possible, as I am sure you all know, I am incline adverse... If i was to do it again, I would do the first section up till Yeovil and go clockwise around rather than anticlockwise. Then Bruton, Frome, Westbury, Pewsey, Bedwyn Common to the A4 and the A4 then all the way till the turn off for Twyford, then Fifield and Windsor, Old Windsor, Staines, Hounslow, Chiswick and HPC. Now, others will argue that the route in longer.. Indeed it is.. But.. once on the A4, its down hill all the way rather than it being lumpy. Also, the Reading one-way system... its fine.... as long as you plot the route properly. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## Davywalnuts (23 Jan 2012)

Oh, and as for Dartmoor!! Well, pack waterproofs, at that Height and it being Dartmoor after all, the weather can change in a instant...


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jan 2012)

I can't remember the details but 2 days from Eexetr to London is fine.
It was a time ago that my first long distance ride fully loaded was Clapham to Poole on day 1 and then along the south coast from Poole to Exeter day 2.
I've also done a few years back Abingdon to Exeter via Shaftsbury as an overnight stop and used much of the A30 down to Chard and found it fine. Then I went down to Lyme Regis for an Ice cream and along the south coats again. It's hugely lumpy in places!
Great cycling countryside whatever route you take.


----------



## rb58 (25 Jan 2012)

Thanks for al the advice and tips everyone. I shall refine my route based on everyone's comments and post it up here for people to see. I'm confident 4 days is more than adequate - even going over Dartmoor. 2 x 75 mile days, 1 x 85 mile day and 1 x 90 mile day. And I do have the luxury of ending back at home, so a long fourth day would not be a problem if there was a change of plan....

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## rb58 (30 Jan 2012)

Hello everyone.

I've looked through all the suggestions and advice you've given me (and various other resources) and come up with the following routes for my trip from Lands End to London. I'll be very pleased to hear what people think and whether you have suggestions based on local knowledge or experience. As you can see , it comes out at:

Day 1 - 72 miles, ending up in Liskeard. 6,000' climbing. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/912743
Day 2 - 70 miles, ending up in Honiton. 7,000' climbng. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/912749
Day 3 - 75 miles, ending up in Fordingbridge. 6,000' climbing. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/912787
Day 4 - 113 miles, ending up in London. 6,000' climbing. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/912843
Thanks everyone.

Edited to correct day 4 link


----------



## benb (30 Jan 2012)

Your day 4 link points to day 3.


----------



## rb58 (30 Jan 2012)

^^ Whoops. Now corrected.


----------



## benb (30 Jan 2012)

OK, looks like you're skirting round the edge of Epsom, so no cup of tea for you!
There are a couple of options for drinks stops in my area.

There's a decent cafe at the top of the zigzags on Box Hill, very popular with cyclists. I also think that if you're going up Box Hill, you should go up the zigzags rather than carrying on and taking that right in your route.

Just after you cross the M25 on Dorking Road, you can turn left into Chequers Lane. The Chequers is a really nice pub further up on the right: http://g.co/maps/sd72w

Slightly further on is the Chalet Bakery in Tadworth which does nice coffee and cakes: http://g.co/maps/w5dfz

Good luck.


----------



## rb58 (30 Jan 2012)

Thanks Ben. Actually, that's my mistake on the route - I was planning to go up the zig zags to Box Hill. That's for the tips on cafes. Noted :-)
Cheers


----------



## Ian H (30 Jan 2012)

First day - that long stretch of A390 might be somewhat horrible between Truro and St Austell. You can break it up a bit by using the old roads through Probus and through Sticker. I'll buy you a drink in Honiton if you're stopping.


----------



## doog (30 Jan 2012)

Ian H said:


> First day - that long stretch of A390 might be somewhat horrible between Truro and St Austell. You can break it up a bit by using the old roads through Probus and through Sticker. I'll buy you a drink in Honiton if you're stopping.


 
he doesnt care about horrible . I have already warned him about the A30 after Chard..

To the OP.... day 3 looks ok (just go straight up Babylon Hill after Yeovil - you will be in the zone by then my friend). Zig Zag hill after Shaftesbury then up to Ashmore...is stunning....massive slog up Zig Zag to the top but then a long way down hill to Hampshire.


----------



## Ian H (30 Jan 2012)

I like the A30 after Chard.


----------

